# The New Years Evening at home SF Check in Thread



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

*Just thought I would start this thread for those of us who are staying at home to check in, pull up a chair, and visit a bit.  Here are some snacks.

*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 31, 2018)

THANKS FOR THE  GOODIES   MARIE.  They were delicious.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

Falcon said:


> THANKS FOR THE  GOODIES   MARIE.  They were delicious.



Thanks.  Do I have to make more already?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Mmmmm, looks good Marie!   It's in the teens outside and been snowing on and off all day, but my husband has some St. Louis ribs grilling on the charcoal BBQ on our back porch, and he also made some succotash...just waiting now to stuff my face and wash it all down with a Foster's brewski. :cheers:


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2018)

Chillin’ with lots of food


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

For Seabreeze


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year Marie!

Can't wait to get this party started!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

*​Just made a big batch of appetizers for dinner. Nothing else, just finger foods.  Darn good*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2018)

I am here...Thanks for the snacks..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> For Seabreeze
> 
> View attachment 60917



Thanks Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

*​Hi Ken, and Aunt Bea. Thanks for stopping in.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh..almost forgot the Black eyed peas. But, we have to wait until after midnight where we are to have a taste.  For luck in the New Year


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2018)

Yummmy...to all of that, thanks Marie........30 minutes to go here.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just thought I would start this thread for those of us who are staying at home to check in, pull up a chair, and visit a bit.  Here are some snacks.
> 
> *View attachment 60908



Great idea, Marie..........thanks for starting this thread. 

Wish I was going out & about to celebrate, but hopefully this will be my year!!!

:cheers1:artytime:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Thought I'd make sure we had plenty of dessert.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Didn't see your platter Rose, yummy, good thing my ribs are slow cookin', leave plenty of time for pre-dessert!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

We need more booze and maybe some lasagna?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2018)

We're 35 minutes into the New year here in  the UK and Ireland...


Here's our firework show in Central  London...... 70, 000 fireworks in 10 minutes....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

_*Happy New Year Britain!*_


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you America.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2018)

Pappy and Mrs. Pappy wish you all a great New Year. Normal bedtime, 10:00, for us. Mrs. Pappy just ask me if I wanted to go upstairs and fool around. I told her, pick one, I can’t do both. :wink:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

Stay downstairs :love_heart:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> We need more booze and maybe some lasagna?



I agree.....here ya go!:banana:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

Ah, Cindy Lou! You are a fine woman! :love_heart:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ah, Cindy Lou! You are a fine woman! :love_heart:




.....looks like 8 wine bottles, Rose..............4 for you and 4 for me :happy:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> We're 35 minutes into the New year here in  the UK and Ireland...



If you see this, click the arrow lower right to go to the YT page. It's the one for 2019. Great display!


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm watching TV, pecking away on the laptop and listening to the barrage of possibly-lethal fireworks in our neighborhood.  Last year, they kept it up until after 3 a.m.  

The Spousal Equivalent has gone to bed.  He says to wake him up at 11:58, but I'm not counting on anything...….


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If you see this, click the arrow lower right to go to the YT page. It's the one for 2019. Great display!



Thanks for the tip Rose, but I can't see the video and can't find it on the YT page.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 31, 2018)

not quite 9 pm here in the Sonoran Desert, but I've already had my 2 glasses of champagne, so I think I'm done for the evening.  All y'all have fun now.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 31, 2018)

Well it's 03:49 here but Happy New Year to those still waiting..


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)

OK. It is 12:15 am and I have reached the "I'm to old for this" part of our evening. Here on the east coast it is raining and about to get windy. Carry on without me folks. There is more food in the fridge. Last one out shut the lights and lock the door. See you in the morning


----------

